

These 6 Simple Changes Made My Recent Open Source Side Project Go Viral - karangoeluw
https://medium.com/@karan/these-6-simple-changes-made-my-recent-side-project-go-viral-53fd6571c11c

======
minimaxir
Using a blatantly linkbait title on a serious article is not recommended.

~~~
karangoeluw
How is that a clickbait? The article is _exactly_ what the title promised. No
surprises, no lies.

